# A tool safety reminder for all



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

Long story short, I had a carbid router bit explode on me thrusday. I am very glad I was wearing a heavy cotton shirt, jeans, and a face sheild. Other wise it would have been alot worse.










That pic was taken about 12 hours after it happen, it was alot deeper then it looks. Nothing like diging hot carbid out of your skin with a razor knife. Then it was the old wrap it in a rag and duck tape and back to work. 

I've always said i fear a router more then I fear a table saw.

Just a friendly reminder, to wear that safety gear and practice safe tool handling.


----------



## Minsc (May 7, 2006)

Yikes!
What makes a router bit explode?


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

hitting a solid steel threaded rod.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Looks bad.

Here is a shot of my hand from a few years ago when I accidentally punched a tree


----------



## yikesjason (Jul 3, 2008)

I used to be a machinist and the table saw was the one I was always leery of. Even though I have been told that chop saws cause a lot of injuries, I have never been worried by it.


----------



## khanzer22 (Nov 30, 2009)

I just did some yard work and used the hedge trimmer without protective gears! I almost hit my leg with the tool, good thing it hit and cut the extesnsion cord first and shuts it off :shock:


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

Lol, you guys should have seen me back when I was taking a metalsmithing class in high school. I have (literally) about the fine motor skills of a ten year old... combine that with rasps, files, saws, and torches... ouch. I think I used up the room's entire supply of bandaids by the time we were done, lol.


----------



## Reginald2 (Feb 8, 2009)

I saw someone I worked with once somehow manage to run both of his index fingers through the router before. I've always heard that it can grab bone and pull your hand into it. Luckily this guy just had some deep cuts happen faster than you can imagine. 

I also saw someone get mad and smack a blade guard on the table saw once. It was pretty crappy and always caught the back end of the material, but come on. I don't really know how bad that one was (he was the supervisor so we just forgot about it pretty quickly). But I know 80 blades can fling a couple of drops all over the shop.


----------

